
Twitter unveils new API platform, roadmap and vision for its developer community - adwmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/twitter-unveils-a-new-api-platform-roadmap-and-vision-for-its-developer-community
======
richardboegli
Twitter's blog post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051226)

